# The Dwight Howard does/says stupid stuff thread



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So a couple of rumors...yes certain poster...Rumors no matter how ridiculous can be discussed...

*Dwight tells Rudy Gay he will be on the Nets next season*:
Stephen A Smith (I know how you all love him)


> "I had a reliable source tell me this...Dwight Howard will categorically deny it, but i trust my source...when they were playing Toronto recently, he sat there on the court and told Rudy Gay, 'You messed up bad man. You should have waited and ended up with me in Brooklyn next year. That's what he told him.


http://www.netsdaily.com/2013/2/14/...ward-still-thinks-hes-going-to-be-in-brooklyn

And from the oh so esteemed NY Post:
*Dwight mocks Kobe in front of other players in Western Conference All Star locker room:*


> Relations between Kobe Bryant and his Lakers teammate Dwight Howard were beyond icy during the weekend’s All-Star game in Houston — with Howard mocking Bryant behind his back in the locker room, sources exclusively tell Page Six. Amid other reports that the Lakers’ chilly on-court chemistry was spilling into the locker room, we’re told that Howard “grabbed Kobe’s uniform, put it on, and imitated him in front of all the other players on the West team. He was joking and berating Kobe” to fellow NBA stars, including the Clippers’ Chris Paul and Blake Griffin and Oklahoma City Thunder star Kevin Durant.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...ght-howard-mocked-kobe-in-houston/2013/02/19/


I hope these stories arent true but if they are then it seems closer to the reality Dwight wont be back


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

First one could be true, but I'm not buying the second one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Both are stupid even if true and in the end Dwight loves money like girls love Basel. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dwight does impressions of people, I heard his Kobe Bryant impression back in the summer right after the trade, none of the sissy maries in the press got their panties in a twist back then, they all thought it was cute - the junior highschool level of gossip mongering that comes with 24 hr news cycles and talking heads attempting to validate their own pay check is tiring and ultimately, destructive


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> *Dwight does impressions of people*, I heard his Kobe Bryant impression back in the summer right after the trade, none of the sissy maries in the press got their panties in a twist back then, they all thought it was cute - the junior highschool level of gossip mongering that comes with 24 hr news cycles and talking heads attempting to validate their own pay check is tiring and ultimately, destructive


Oh I know, playing devils advocate he always did the Stan Van Gundy impersonation in public in ORL...the guy he couldn't stand.
He did Mike Brown impersonations, hes fired
He does D'Antoni impersonations
He does Kobe impersonations
Lastly let us not forget that...
:vuvuzela:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If he can't be effective next to Pau, how will he be effective next to Brook?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KevinDing: I asked Dwight about his role in Lakers offense. Revelatory answer: "We have years to play with each other, so it's a learning process."


....


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thats nice his happy bi-polar side was winning the day of that quote


----------

